# Psychic staring effect (Scopaesthesia)



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

I was reading on the net about Scopaesthesia which is the psychic ability to know when someone is staring at you even when they are behind you out of sight. Every time I have this weird sensation that someone behind me is looking at me and right enough when I turn to look at them they are staring at me. It's quite spooky.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psychic_staring_effect


----------



## the_third_eye (Dec 15, 2016)

i have this too, no one else believes me that i can tell. but i know that sensation that you're talking about, like you can just feel them looking at you..


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Sense-Being-Stared-At-Unexplained/dp/1620550970/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1481916638&sr=8-1&keywords=the+sense+of+being+stared+at


----------



## oshuway (Aug 15, 2016)

i find that i tend to look at people straight in the eye, when they've already been looking at me for some time. it is definitely interesting and i do believe that it is a real phenomenon.


----------

